# Work in uae



## shaun cross (May 10, 2009)

hello, great site, just returned to uk from australia and new zealand, looking to for work in UAE, any advice,i have an english advanced scaffolders ticket, with experience at all levels up to superviser, a riggers ticket,a rope access ticket, and all offshore tickets,have over twenty years experience.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The only company that springs to mind is Westminster Gulf, but with the amount of construction NOT going on at the moment, I don't suppose there is a huge amount of work for scaffolders


----------



## shaun cross (May 10, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> The only company that springs to mind is Westminster Gulf, but with the amount of construction NOT going on at the moment, I don't suppose there is a huge amount of work for scaffolders


thanks for taking the time to reply, so its as bad there as here?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well construction isn't too hot in Dubai at the moment but Abu Dhabi doesn't seem to be slowing down much, I'm not in construction but I would have thought that 20 years experience matters, rejigging your cv so that you've been managing scaffs/sites for a few years might be an idea....


----------



## shaun cross (May 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well construction isn't too hot in Dubai at the moment but Abu Dhabi doesn't seem to be slowing down much, I'm not in construction but I would have thought that 20 years experience matters, rejigging your cv so that you've been managing scaffs/sites for a few years might be an idea....


thanks andy,no need to rejig though ,have managed sites,and men.


----------



## advanced_scaff (Apr 3, 2009)

*help*



shaun cross said:


> thanks andy,no need to rejig though ,have managed sites,and men.


Hey shaun i noticed you worked in oz and nz i recently got offerd a job in nz working on the kupe gas project down in taranaki,

can i be cheeky and ask where you were working? what was the pay etc i got told not to go due to i would be working with gang members from a certain gang and it might get hairy??

you get urself sorted in uae?? a freind of a freind was working for hertel out in abu or maybe bahrain appertly on a good screw.

cheers pal


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Not the right time to come and find the job in uae.


----------



## shaun cross (May 10, 2009)

advanced_scaff said:


> Hey shaun i noticed you worked in oz and nz i recently got offerd a job in nz working on the kupe gas project down in taranaki,
> 
> can i be cheeky and ask where you were working? what was the pay etc i got told not to go due to i would be working with gang members from a certain gang and it might get hairy??
> 
> ...


hello mate, still following leads for uae, thanks for the reply, i worked north and south island, money is low compared to australia, unless you are on a big out of the way project like the one you stated, the gang culture is in north island ,maoris and islanders who dont like outsider pakehas taking their jobs, especially english.nz is a beautiful country, especially south island, no gang culture there, if you really want to go head for queenstown, dunedin or christchurch, a lot of work, but not money.


----------



## advanced_scaff (Apr 3, 2009)

shaun cross said:


> hello mate, still following leads for uae, thanks for the reply, i worked north and south island, money is low compared to australia, unless you are on a big out of the way project like the one you stated, the gang culture is in north island ,maoris and islanders who dont like outsider pakehas taking their jobs, especially english.nz is a beautiful country, especially south island, no gang culture there, if you really want to go head for queenstown, dunedin or christchurch, a lot of work, but not money.


cheers shaun yeh the money wernt all that clever there about 26 dollars an hour if i remeber rightly.

think iam off to holland offshore next week when i get chance i will ring up that mate and find out if the lad is still out for hertel if so will try and get you a contact number.


----------



## shaun cross (May 10, 2009)

cheers mate, all the best.


----------



## shaun cross (May 10, 2009)

hey advanced scaff,any offshore contacts you may have would be greatly appreciated mate.


----------

